# أسئلة في (gsm)أرجو المساعدة وبسرعة



## الفاتح7 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

3) What is the name of the interface between MS&BTS?
4),, ,, ,, ,,  ,, BTS&BSC?
5) What is the interface between TDM&TDMA system?
6) How many subscribers can use the same GSM frequency simultaneously?
7) What is the E1 frame (structure& rate)?
8) What is the traffic delivered between the BTS & BSC?
9) What is the difference between the GSM antenna and the transmission antenna?
10) What is meant by the antenna alignment & draw the beam pattern?
11) What is the difference between MSC&GMSC?
12) What are the basic modules in the BTS?
13) Is the received power is the same for the same TX power with different antenna sizes?
14) What is the difference between the SDH, PDH?
15) Draw the STM-1 Frame showing (frame dimensions, name of every section)
16) Calculate the rate of the STM-1& the STM-16? Write down the calculation formula?
17) Using which equipment the traffic is extracted from the SDH frame?
18) What are the optical fiber termination types?
19) What is the difference between H& V polarization & when do you recommend usage of each one?(Sketch)​


----------



## الفاتح7 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

والله ناس محترمة جدا ومتعاونه ربنا يجعله عامر


----------



## م.الـحـربي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بعطيك طريقة تساعدك في البحث عن الاجابة .. 

تاخذ مثلا .. TDM & TDMA system وتضع فراغات بين الكلمات لزيادة البحث .. انظر ماهي النتيجة معلومات كثيرة تحتاج الى تنقية .. واذا لم تظهر نتائج في البحث ضع الكلمة الاصلية لان الكلمات التى في الاسئلة معظمها اختصارات لجمل ..وهكذا الى ان تحل جميع الاسئلة .. ولو كان لدي وقت ساعدتك في حلها كلها .. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=TDM+&+TDMA+system&btnG=Search


----------



## khaledahmed_999 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*ارجو البحث في هذا*

:1: ارجو البحث في هذا الموقع :1: 
www.wikipedia.org

واكتب ما تريده في search

وشكراً


----------



## الفاتح7 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

والله أنا شاكر جدا لإهتمامكم وهجرب فورا يمكن نتيجة البحث تكون أفضل من قبل كده هو أنا بس مشكلتي في النت إن مش عندي دي إس إل ومعتمد ع التليفون فبالإضافة لإنه بطيء وخربان بيخرب بيتي كمان وانا في عرض جنيه علي ما ألاقي شغل
بالمناسبة (أنا مهندس إتصالات متخرج جديد والأسئله دي تساعدني جدا لإنها بتتكرر في معظم شركات التليكومينيكشن)telecommunication


----------



## م.الـحـربي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم .. مايحتاج دي اس ال لاستخراج مثل هذه المعلومات والبحث .. الدايل اب ينفع ..

والله يوفقك .. لكل خير ..


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن الملفين دول ينفعوك و بالتوفيق...........


----------



## الحسام (14 فبراير 2008)

الفاتح7 قال:


> 3) What is the name of the interface between MS&BTS?
> 4),, ,, ,, ,, ,, BTS&BSC?
> 5) What is the interface between TDM&TDMA system?
> 6) How many subscribers can use the same GSM frequency simultaneously?
> ...






هذا موضوع مهم 

لي عودة إن شاءالله تعالى


----------



## الحسام (14 فبراير 2008)

الفاتح7 قال:


> 3) ?
> 4),, ,, ,, ,, ,, BTS&BSC? recommend usage of each one?(Sketch)​



The interface between BTS&BSC is : Abis ATM( 8KB OR 13 KB


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (17 فبراير 2008)

جرب هذا الرابط

http://www.kutub.info/library/open.php?cat=13&book=850


----------



## m_m_foad (18 فبراير 2008)

المهندس الفاتح 

بصراحة عجبني الموضوع بس كان لي استسفار بسيط الاسئلة دي من اي شركة اتصالات في مصر بمعني في اي شركة اتسال الاسئلة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## laith1 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ... في البدايه اود شكر الاخ الحسام على دعوتي وتنبيهي للأجابه على هذه الاسئله ... وسأجيب بأختصار عليها وارجو ان تكون الاجابه وافيه ان شاء الله ولي بحث مقدم الى شركتي من قبل سنتين او اكثر عنوانه " اسرع طريق لفهم الاتصالات المتنقله وبأقصر وقت " سأرفقه ان شاء الله ليعم الفائده 
وبسم الله نبدأ 

What is the name of the interface between MS&BTS?
the interface between Mobile Station (MS) & Base Transceiver Substation called RTF (Radio Transceiver Frequency ) and it's consist of 8 Time Slots (TS)
4),, ,, ,, ,, ,, BTS&BSC?
the interface between Base Transceiver Substation & Base Controller Substation called E1's ( Microwave link ) it's consist from 32 TS and each size for it 64 bayt
5) What is the interface between TDM&TDMA system?
6) How many subscribers can use the same GSM frequency simultaneously?
As each RTF have 8 TS so each TS can handle one call 
7) What is the E1 frame (structure& rate)?
As we said that each E1 have 32 TS and each TS for E1's size equal to 64 Bayt so the rate for E1 equal to = 32 * 64 = 2.048 Mbayt
8) What is the traffic delivered between the BTS & BSC?
E1 traffic rate (2 Mbayt )
9) What is the difference between the GSM antenna and the transmission antenna?
GSM Antenna it's Radio antenna called matrix antenna , either Transmissions antenna it's Microwave type antenna dish type
10) What is meant by the antenna alignment & draw the beam pattern?
I will bring the define of it from some handbook 
11) What is the difference between MSC&GMSC?
Mobile Switching Centre it used SS7 protocol , Gateway MSC used IP's
12) What are the basic modules in the BTS?
The Basic module for BTS you can see it in city as GSM tower consist of Radio section and Matrix antenna ( each street have one so you can focus on it )
13) Is the received power is the same for the same TX power with different antenna sizes?
NO , it's difference, depends on Antenna Gain


----------



## laith1 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء لقد حاولت ان ارفع البحوث الى المنتدى وللأسف لم اتمكن بسبب ان المشاركات لم تصل الى 100 ! , على اي احاول ساحاول ارسالها الى الاخ الحسام عالخاص وهو بدوره ان شاء الله سيرفعها الى الموقع


----------



## الحسام (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي المهندس ليث على هذه الإجابات الموفقة و الإفادات الرائعة

جزاك الله خيرا


بالنسبة لملف بحثك أرجو ارساله لي او رفعه عبر مواقع التحميل و هي كثيرة جدا

أكرر شكري لك


----------



## laith1 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
اخي البحث ستجدونه على الرابط ادناه وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله لكم جميعا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/69834499/898b0afa/fast_way_to_understand_GSM_Cellular_and_operation.html


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم سلام


----------



## Ahmed Adel (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا .. وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..


----------



## ehab-syria (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (26 أغسطس 2009)

معظم الاسئلة موجود جوابها في كتاب gsm system survy اللي طرحته انا وموجود وبامكانك تحمله من المرفقات.


----------



## prprange (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز انصحك بدخول الموقع
www.gsmworld.com


----------



## samerfaten (21 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو تزويدي بالمذكرة الحسابية لبناء سكني مؤلف من أربع طوابق


----------



## samerfaten (21 نوفمبر 2009)

:16:


samerfaten قال:


> أرجو تزويدي بالمذكرة الحسابية لبناء سكني مؤلف من أربع طوابق


----------



## EngMuhamad (27 نوفمبر 2009)

6- 8 users
7- PCM 32 user
8- for GSM transceiver antenna


----------



## loayegypt (18 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله فعلا مجهووود أكثر من رائع :77::77::77:


----------



## tianfer4g (6 مارس 2012)

Basic fashion shoes for women constructed from felted wool selection of types The right shoes will provide you with a lot of comfort and enjoyment,http://www.uggsinvogueusa.com To avail a better service,ugg boots on sale,http://www.stylishuggsonsaleusa.com, it is always best to go to a special running and walking shoe store in your area Obviously you wouldn't engage in tennis putting on your gown is simply not your high-heel shoes, right?Here are several in the shoes that had essentially the most folks:First Dress shoes: This contain dress boot,cheap uggs,ugg boots sale, bridal shoes,uggs on sale, prom shoes,http://www.trendyuggshotusa.com,10061, and so on


----------

